#ubuntu-tr 2011-07-04
<etsw> selam
<etsw> linuxum bozuldu yardim edebilecek kimse var mi
<zafer> ne olduğunu yaz müneccim yoksa cevap gelmiyor
<etsw> tamam buldum ne oldugunu, aptalligimdan 6gb kurmusum linuxu
<etsw> yer kalmamis, onun icin update edemiyormus
<etsw> simdi onu genisletmenin yolunu arayacam
<zafer> :)
<etsw> kirk yilin basinda linuxle baristim, sinirlerim yatisti
<etsw> onda da yer kalmamis
<etsw> megersem ne guzel seymis la linux
<etsw> cok imkan veriyor
<zafer> benim ise tam tersi bütün imkanlarımı elimden alıyor şuan tüm kıllığını yapıyor diğer pc ye
<zafer> 'unhandled pmc intr status bit '
<zafer> nedir konsolda sürekli bu yazı kayıyor kapanışta ve
<zafer> ctrl+alt+f1 ile girilen konsolda
<etsw> ben girmiyorum onlara
<etsw> bu yuzden iste..
<ubuntu__> merhaba. ubuntu 10.10 live CD'yi virtualbox ile çalıştırdım. düne kadar açılış esnasında hiç bir şifre sormayan live cd şimdi kullanıcı adı ve şifre soruyor. standar bişe var mı ?
<Kartagis> ubuntu kullanıcı adı
<Kartagis> şifre yok
<Kartagis> bildiğim bu
<ubuntu__> denedim malesef olmuyor. baş harfini bile büyük yazdım yine olmadı
<ubuntu__> live cd'de kullanıcı adı ve şifre oldugunu ilk defa görüyorum :)
<Kartagis> ben de ilk defa duyuyorum
<BosSkurt> root root dene
#ubuntu-tr 2011-07-05
<genctelefon> slm
<ubuntu_na> merhaba ubuntu 10.10 da saatin yanındaki kapatma bildirim bölümündeki simgelerin yerinde gösterge yok yazıyor. kadırıp yenisini eklememe ragmen çözemedim.yardımcı olurmusunuz
<ubuntu_na> kusura bakmayın internetim gitti.sorumu tekrarlıyorum.ubuntu 10.10 da saatin yanındaki kapatma bildirim bölümündeki simgelerin yerinde gösterge yok yazıyor. kadırıp yenisini eklememe ragmen çözemedim.yardımcı olurmusunuz
<acemi134> arkadaşlar debian testing dvd indirdim virtualbox da kurulumda hata veriyor
<acemi134> http://hizliupload.com/img/64013292322050971740.png
<acemi134> http://hizliupload.com/img/69608126555159903616.png
<acemi> grub kurma mi dedin
<acemi134> kur dedim ama yüklemiyor
<acemi> nedne testin kuruyorsun
<acemi134> onu tavsiye ettiler
<acemi134> +gnome vardır dedim ama oda yok
<acemi> ozel bir yailim mi lazim, neden onu tavsiye ettiler
<acemi134> güncel paket için
<acemi> hangi yazilimin gunceli lazim
<acemi134> genel olarak
<acemi134> acemiliğimize geldi
<acemi134> debian forumunda okumuştum
<acemi> guncel takintisini bosver, kararli surum kur. illa birseyin daha gunceli gerekirse backportstan kurarsin
<acemi> forumlarda yazilanlari da cok sallama, cok sallayn oluyor
<wingless> debian için doğrudur ama, debian baya antika sürümler kullanıyor :)
<acemi> bu artik sehir efsanesine donustu
<acemi> cogu kimse de neden guncel surum istedigini bilmeden yenisi olsun diyor
<acemi134> en iyiside güncel değilmi ama
<wingless> haklısın tabi, üç beş güncel yazılım backportstan elle yüklenebilir
<acemi> yeterince test edilmediyse guncel sadece sorun getirir
<wingless> hayır, en güncel sürümlerde açık çıkma olasılığı daha fazla
<acemi134> benim sunucu çalışmaları arıyorum güncelliği genellikle
<acemi134> neyse debian kararlı dvd de gnome varmı
<acemi> hepsinde gnome var
<acemi> default olarak gnome kurar zaten
<acemi134> dvd için geçerli değilmi
<acemi> dvd ile kurma ayrica, netinstall ile kur
<acemi134> kota sıkıntısı var
<acemi> default kde kurani indirmediysen dvd icin de gecerli
<acemi134> cd dede öntanımlı gnome mi
<acemi> kota sikintisi varsa netinstall daha da iyi
<acemi> ontanimli gnome
<acemi134> seçimde xfce ve lxde vardı ama
<acemi134> seçmesek gnome mi kuruyor
<acemi> testingde gnome3e gecis sebebiyle gecici bir eksiklik olabilir
<acemi> secmezsen gnome kurar
<acemi134> karalıda gnome eski sürüm yok demi
<acemi> gnome 2.x var
<acemi> 2.30
<acemi134> sğl
<acemi> bsd
<wingless> linux
<acemi134> ubuntu daha rahat gibi geldi
<acemi> acemiysen olabilir
<acemi> debiani taniyan biri icin bir zorlugu yok, hatta daha rahat gelir
<acemi134> kararlı dağıtım için bu yeterlimi http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.2.1/i386/iso-dvd/debian-6.0.2.1-i386-DVD-1.iso
#ubuntu-tr 2011-07-06
<whowantstolivefo> selam arkadaslar
<whowantstolivefo> ubuntuda kullanabilecegim netsupport manager tarzi bir program varmidir acaba ?
<commandoline> (offtopic): Hello, I'm one of the developers of OpenTeacher (http://openteacher.org/), which has been translated to Turkish except for 4 recently added strings. It would be wonderful if they're translated in the final release (planned for coming Saturday), and I'm wondering if someone here has a few minutes of spare time to do that. Thanks! https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher/2.x/+pots/translations/tr/+translate (I can also 
<Kartagis> wow. looks like I could use it
<Kartagis> by the way, you can also what?
<commandoline> Kartagis: 1) nice 2) Sorry, I don't understand your question?
<Kartagis> commandoline: you said "Thanks! https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher/2.x/+pots/translations/tr/+translate (I can also "
<Kartagis> but never finished the sentence
<commandoline> (I can also give the strings via IRC, if you prefer.)
<commandoline> was the sentence (weird, I see it here complete)
<Kartagis> done
<commandoline> Kartagis: thanks!
<Kartagis> do we contributors get to have this free software extra free? :D
<commandoline> Kartagis: of course :P
<Fatih_M> acemi,
<Fatih_M> bazı sitelere dns değişikliği ile de erişim problemi yaşanıyor
<Fatih_M> bu filtre muhabbetinden dolayı mı?
<Fatih_M> her ne kadar resmi olarak yürürlüğe girmese de..
<Fatih_M> kısıtlamalarını hissediyorum tib başkanının açıklamasından sonra daha da arttı gibi :/
<Fatih_M> düşüncen var mı?
<acemi> valla benim yillardir giremedigim bir site olmadi. o nedenle hic haberim yok kisitlamalardan
<Fatih_M> :D
<Fatih_M> opendns kullanmanın dışında ne yapıyorsun başka?
<Fatih_M> vpn şart gibi görünmeye başladı :S
<genctelefon> free proxy dene
<genctelefon> veya altarnatif ip adreslerini biliyorsan host dosyasını düzenle
<Fatih_M> hehe
<Fatih_M> oda işe yaramıyor
<genctelefon> proxy kesin çözüm
<Fatih_M> hangi tiplerini kullanıyorsun?
<genctelefon> open
<genctelefon> modem resetlemeden dosya indirmek için
<genctelefon> http://www.xroxy.com/proxylist.php?port=&type=Anonymous&ssl=&country=&latency=&reliability=#table
<genctelefon> firefox ideal ha bunların bir kısmı kısıtlı
<genctelefon> ara ara sorgula
<wingless> ucuz vps alabilirsiniz, çok işe yarıyor
<Fatih_M> güvenli mi bunlar?
<Fatih_M> vpn?
<wingless> yok vps
<wingless> ssh -D ile tünellersiniz bağlantıyı
<wingless> firefox'un ayarı var, dns çözümlemeyi de proxy üzerinden yapabiliyor
<wingless> hiçbir sorun kalmıyor o şekilde
<genctelefon> uzun süreli ben tavsiye etmiyorum telekom proxy vps kesiyor
<wingless> nasıl yani
<wingless> kesmeye hakkı yok ki, nasıl kessin
#ubuntu-tr 2011-07-07
<mozakca> merhaba
<mozakca> arkadaşlar aranızda debian kullanan var mı?
<Kartagis> yok, ama ben vbox'a kurmak istiyorum
<mozakca> Kartagis: ben yazıcımı tanıtamadım
<mozakca> anlar mısın?
<Kartagis> yazıcı ne?
<Kartagis> ne model/marka yani
<mozakca> hp 1020
<mozakca> internette anlatılan yöntemleri denedim olmadı
<mozakca> hatta ubuntu-tr deki kendi açtığım başlıkta yaptıklarımı da yaptım ama olmuyor
<subay^^> 8.9 gb lık birlenovo recovery sini hdd ye atabildim ama dvd ye çekmek istiyorum. 8.5 gb lık double layer dvd var ancak sıgmıyor. 4.7 gb lık 2 dvd oluşturabilecek program var mı?
<mozakca> subay^^: bölme sansın yok mu
<mozakca> rarla mesela
<subay^^> ama bu sistem cd si
<subay^^> bolune bilir dosyalar ayrı
<subay^^> gerçi denemedim ama bir deneyim
<Kartagis> bölünebilir*
<mozakca> cd iso haline getir
<Kartagis> "bölüne bilir" değil
<subay^^> gerçi dosya bulunamayınca uyarı vericektir herhalde
<subay^^> cd değil dosyalar var
<subay^^> iso haline getirilebilir mi?
<mozakca> dvdyi önce iso kalıbına dönüştürüp ondan sonra böl
<mozakca> evet
<mozakca> brashero yapıyor
<subay^^> dosyaları o zaman 2 tane iso kalıbı halinede dönüştürebilir mi?
<mozakca> hayır tek iso
<mozakca> sen de o isoyu
<mozakca> rarla ikiye bölebilirsin diye düşünoyurum
<subay^^> düşünüyorsun
<mozakca> evet
<subay^^> bir kurcalayım
<subay^^> acemi geldi gerçi
<mozakca> tamam
<subay^^>  8.9 gb lık birlenovo recovery sini hdd ye atabildim ama dvd ye çekmek istiyorum. 8.5 gb lık double layer dvd var ancak sıgmıyor. 4.7 gb lık 2 dvd oluşturabilecek program var mı?
<acemi> split ile dosyayi istedigin kadar bolersin
<subay^^> bolunuk dosyalar var
<subay^^> 4.7 gb 2 tane yapabilirim herhalde
<subay^^> bir deneyim olmassa gene bakacam
<acemi> yaparsin ama dvdden calismaz
<acemi> sadece yedekelrsin
<subay^^> dosyayı bulamayınca belki bulamadım der yol goster derse dvd yi değiştiririm
<mozakca> acemi: herkes senin yolunu gözlüyor. Ben de sorayım bari hp 1020 yazıcımı kuramadım
<acemi> onun sitesi var, oradan kuracaksin
<mozakca> daha önce kurdum ama şimdi debian 6 kullanıyorum
<acemi> farketmez, ayni sekilde
<acemi> http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/
<Kartagis> http://www.astahost.com/Mini-Howto-Install-Hp-1020-Cups-Debian-t16675.html
<mozakca> işte oradan denedim
<acemi> hatali birsey yapmissindir, calisiyor
<oktay-ibm> bu banlari kaldirin
<oktay-ibm> artik
<oktay-ibm> !ping
<ubuntu_ozy> VPN baglantı için yardım edebilecek olan var mı ?
<Kartagis> ubuntu_ozy: sunucu mu istemci mi?
<ubuntu_ozy> istemci. openvpn'i kurdum fakat bir türlü ayar yapıp baglantı sağlayamadım,
<Kartagis> ubuntu'nun varsayılan istemcisi ile openvpn'e bağğlantı sağlayamazsın
<Kartagis> ben de denemiştin
<Kartagis> -n+m
<Kartagis> openvpn paketinin içinde istemci de var, onu dene
<Kartagis> eğer grafik arabirimi de istersen gopenvpn önerebilirim
<Kartagis> gerçi ben kuramamıştım
<ubuntu_ozy> :)
<ubuntu_ozy> peki sadece denemek için ücretsiz VPN hizmeti veren bir yer biliyormusun ? ubuntunun kendi istemcisiyle buna nasıl baglanabilirim
<ubuntu_ozy> yani ayarlarını nasıl yapabilirim yardımcı olurmusun
<Kartagis> istersen ben sana kendi sunucumun ayarlarını yapıştırayım, oradan bak
<Kartagis> olur mu?
<Kartagis> ücretsiz vpn hizmeti veren bir yer bilmiyorum, ama istersen denemek için benim VPN sunucumu deneyebilirsin
<ubuntu_ozy> çok iyi olur.rica etsem
<Kartagis> ama ubuntu'nun kendi vpn istemcisiyle openvpn'e bağlanamazsın, söyleyeyim
<Kartagis> dur sertifikaları bir yere koyayım
<ubuntu_ozy> anladım.tamam
<Kartagis> http://people.sabanciuniv.edu/mtozses/cert.zip
<ubuntu_ozy> vpn hizmeti aldıgımızda bu sertifikalar sağlayıcı tarafından mı verilecek ?
<Kartagis> bu benim vpn sunucumun sertifikaları
<ubuntu_ozy> anladım. peki ubuntunun istemcisiyle PPTP oluştur dedikten sonra ne yapmam gerekiyor ?
<Kartagis> ubuntu'nun istemcisiyle openvpn'e bağlanamazsın
<Kartagis> <Kartagis> ubuntu'nun varsayılan istemcisi ile openvpn'e bağğlantı sağlayamazsın <--- 23:11'de de bunu demişim
<ubuntu_ozy> pardon haklısınız.tamam ikinci seçenekte openvpn var :)
<ubuntu_ozy> onu seçtigimde gönderdiginiz sertifika ve key dosyalarından hangilerini göstermem gerekiyor ?
<Kartagis> hepsini kopyalayacaksın /etc/openvpn klasörüne
<ubuntu_ozy> tamam kopyaladım
<ubuntu_ozy> şimdi ?
<Kartagis> openvpn -c config.ovpn
<oktay-ibm> s.a
<Kartagis> bağlanmışsın :)
<Kartagis> merhaba oktay-ibm
<mozakca> İki sorum var. Debian 6.0 kullanıyorum ve Braseroda cd kalıbı alınmıyor, Emphatiy de ise sadece 3 protokol var. Facebook, gmail, jabber bunların dışındakiler yok.
#ubuntu-tr 2011-07-08
<subay^^> bootable bir flash diskim var. bir flash diski bootable yapıp flash daki dosyaları bu yeni flasha atıp çalıştırmam gerekiyor. yani bir flash diski ntfs formatında bootable yapabilir miyim. direkt dosyaları attım bootable olarak çalışmadı.
<subay^^> no bootable partition in table diyor
<Kartagis> yaparsın
<subay^^> evet yaptı gparted bootflag ekliyor
<subay^^> Kartogis
<subay^^> şimdi bu usb flash diskten bu verilerle programı kurabiliyor
<subay^^> Diyorum ki 9.7 gb lık bu bilgileri 2 dvd den çalıştırmamın imkanı var mı?
<subay^^> DVD lere bootflag koymak mümkün mü?
<Kartagis> onu bilmiyorum
<tezay> slm
<tezay> arkadaşlar ubuntu 11.04 ü açarken böyle bir ekran çıkıyor  http://hizliupload.com/img/96642857662896473044.jpg  ubuntuya giriş yapamıyorum kurduğum ilk günden beri böyle
<mozakca> Merhaba arkadaşlar Debian 6.0 kullanıyorum ve empati ile hesap ekle dediğimde IRC ve birçok protokol orada yok neden?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-07-09
<Fatih_M> acemi,
<Fatih_M> opendns dışında ne yapmam lazım
<Fatih_M> ara sıra seslisozluk.com'a bile giremiyorum ya
<Fatih_M> yükleniyor deyip duruyor :(
<Fatih_M> vpn şartden başka çözüm yolu var mı?
<mozakca> acemi: debian 6'da empati ile irc'e ya da msn ile görüşme yapılamıyor neden?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-07-10
<aytunc> Filmlere altyazı gömmek için avidemux dışında Xvid kodlayabilen en iyi program hangisi, cevaplayabilecek biri var mı?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-07-02
<Azad> merhaba, ubuntuda virtualbox ile arhlinux ve freebsd test etmek istiyorum, içinizde daha once deneyen oldumu, bir sorun olurmu, normal çalisirlarmi ?
<Kartagis> denemedim ben, ama normal çalışırlar
<Azad> aksam archlinux'u denedim kurulumdan sonra x server hata verdi, masa ustune ulasamadim, belkide video carti pilotundan kaynaklaniyordu
<Azad> ok, iyi gunler.
<sertaconay> ben denemiştim ama arkadaş çıkmış
<sertaconay> olmadı bu şimdi
<Ersin> sol taraftaki kenar çubuğunu nasıl gizlerim beyler,bayanlar bu arada ubuntu 12 kullıcısıyım
<Kartagis> sistem ayarlarından
<Kartagis> görünüm
<Kartagis> Ersin: http://home.ozses.net/unity.png
<Ersin> sağol kartagis
<Kartagis> ricalarımı sarkıtırım
<BrozaC> Slm
<erdem> beyler
<erdem> nere burası
<erdem> ulan windowsdan buraya geldik
<erdem> kimse yokmu
#ubuntu-tr 2012-07-03
<Fatih_M> irfaN, ne yaptın abi bulabildin mi ev*
#ubuntu-tr 2012-07-04
<locodir-user> Merhabalar herkese
<varadero> sanada
<locodir-user> Ubuntuyu 2007'den bu yana kullanmaktayim. O zamana kiyasla gercekten cok gelisti. Suan 12. versiyonu indirmekteyim :)
<varadero> hayırlısı
<Mot> sarhosuuuuuuum ya
<Mot> freenode'te baska turk kanallar varmi acaba? :D
<Mot> turkcem pratik yapmam lazim
<varadero> pardus var
<Mot> pardus ne?
<varadero> kanal
<Mot> #pardus falan mi?
<Mot> nice
<Mot> :D
<Mot> soooooo....yea.
<Mot> ne var ne yok ya? :D
<Nihat> slm
<Nihat> yardım
<Nihat> lütfen
<Nihat> çok acil
<ersin> merhaba arkadaşlar elimde vsftpd.conf dosyası var nasıl düzenleyebilirim nano kullanmasınıda öğrenemedim
<ersin> ? yapsam çok mu olurum
<Kartagis> nano kullanmakta bir şey yok ki
<Kartagis> düzenlayip F2+y yapacaksın
<Kartagis> F2+y+Enter
<Kartagis> y yerine e de gelebilir
#ubuntu-tr 2012-07-05
<ersin> sağolun Kartagis hocam çok yardımcı oldunuz
<Kartagis> rica ederim
<ersin> skype nasıl indirebilirim
<Kartagis> skype.com
<Kartagis> ubuntu depolarında yoktu son baktığımda
<Kartagis> açık kaynaklı bir yazılım olmadığı için
<ersin> evet bende baktım yok
<Kartagis> demişken, ben de açayım
<ersin> peki sitesinden indirim
<Kartagis> çok sıcak
<ersin> bilgisayarım her açıldığında login olmadan önce x11vnc server ve openssh çalışmasını istiyorum nasıl
<ersin> google a  baktım bulamadım bişi
<Kartagis> bilmiyorum, ama bakayım dur
<Kartagis> apt-get ile mi kurdun openssh'i?
<Kartagis> eğer öyle kurduysan her seferinde başlaması lazım
<ersin> ve bilgisayarum açıldığında hangi programlar çalışıyor nasıl görebilirim
<ersin> evet kartagis hocam
<Kartagis> ersin: ls /etc/init.d/
<Kartagis> eğer burada varsa açılıyordur
<ersin> kkusura bakma geç cevap verdim hergün 2 doktorum geliyo ben motor kazası geçirdim ölümüm bekleniydu bide ama dur tanrım daha işim var dünyada dedim
<ersin> sağol kartagis hocam
<Kartagis> rica ederim
<Kartagis> hmm
<Kartagis> geçmiş olsun
<Kartagis> ne durumdasın şu anda?
<ersin> şuand biri tutarak yavaş yavaş yürüyorum inş. bu yaz sonu bağımsız olucam
<ersin> kolay değil 3 yıl
<ersin> sağol düşünüp sorduğun için kartagis
<Kartagis> 3 yıl ne
<Kartagis> 3 yıldır mı bu durumdasın?
<ersin> 1 yılı hastane 2 yılı evde bakım
<ersin> evet hocam
<digitaloktay> Alem modaci olmus, biz daha 90larda takiliyoruz
<Kartagis> vay anam var
<Kartagis> çok geçmiş ola
<Kartagis> s/var/vay/
<Kartagis> ya kafayı üşütcem
<Kartagis> firebug ile bakıyorum
<Kartagis> backround-image bilmemne zırıltı
<Kartagis> ama o bilmemne zırıltı kısmı hiçbir yerde yok
<ersin> ubuntumu okadar güzelleştirdimki bunu iso gibi alabilirmiyim usb hddye
<Stingray_> slm arkadaşlar
<Stingray_> Kimse yokmuuuuu
#ubuntu-tr 2012-07-06
<BrozaC> Slm
<Kartagis> selam BrozaC
<BrozaC> Kartagis nasılsın ?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-07-07
<BrozaC> selam
<Fatih_M> a.s BrozaC
<Fatih_M> BrozaC, neler yapıyorsun? Hâlâ aynı şirkette evraklarla mı boğuşuyorsun :)
<Fatih_M> ohannes hdd 45 C olmuş
<BrozaC> aynı şirketteyim
<BrozaC> evrak işleri biteli bayağı oldu
<BrozaC> diğer işlerle kasıyorum
<BrozaC> gerçi evrak işi bitmezde
<Fatih_M> :)
<BrozaC> birde linux kurmak bitmiyor
<Fatih_M> hımm
<Fatih_M> hangisini tercih ediyorsun abi?
<BrozaC> OpenSuse
<Fatih_M> hımm
<Fatih_M> direk senin isteğine bağlı değil mi?
<BrozaC> bi bakima benim istegime bagli
<BrozaC> yapilacak is karar verir daha cok ne kullanacagina
<Fatih_M> hımm peki neden suse tercih ediyorsun abi?
<BrozaC> yaptığım işi daha iyi yapıyor diğerlerinden :)
<Fatih_M> yaptığın iş?
<BrozaC> firewall , proxy , loadbalancer genelde
<BrozaC> java jboss server
<BrozaC> reporting vb vb bir sürü iş
<BrozaC> bir kaç tane ubuntu var bir kaç da centos vb gerisi OpenSuse
<BrozaC> ubuntu lar tembellikten var gerçi :)
<Fatih_M> :D
<Fatih_M> neden ki?
<mergican> iyi akşamlar
<mergican> şu an linuxda vınn ile nete bağlanıyorum, bunu kablosuz ile evdeki diğer notebooklar için yayabilir miyim?
<BrozaC> Slm
<BrozaC> slm
<Fatih_M> a.s
#ubuntu-tr 2012-07-08
<xerxes> slm
<xerxes> ubuntudan anlayan birileri varmı ?
<BrozaC> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2013-07-01
<Unpredictx> Ä°yi geceler
<lessent> Herkese merhaba..
<lessent> hard disk arızasından anlayan var mı acaba? Bilgisayarımı açtıgımda hard diskten tık tık sesler geliyor ve boot olmuyor. su an live çalıştırıyorm. disk unity üzerinden bakınca hard disk boyutu 0kb diyor ve bilinmeyen olarak gösteriyor. ancak hard diskin seri numarasını falan görebiliyorum..
<lessent> merhaba ogny, nasılsın?? uzun zamandr gorusemiyoruz..
<Unpredictx> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<lessent> Merhaba..
<Tugrul_> lessent, at çöpe o diski yenisini al
<Tugrul_> yapacak bir şey yok
<lessent> :)
<lessent> teşekkürler Tugrul_, ama sadece o kafada mı problem var diye sordum..
<Tugrul_> mekanik bir şey olduğundan bir arıza başka yeri de bozar
<lessent> çünkü içindeki diğer bilgilere erişebiliyor.. sadece kafa çalışmıyor sanırım..
<Tugrul_> kafa çalışmadan içindeki diğer bilgilere nasıl erişeceksin?
<Tugrul_> ha seri no falan
<lessent> diskin kendi bilgileri anlamında soyledim.. mesela serinumarası gibi
<Tugrul_> o kartın üstünde bir yerde yazıyordur ondan erişiyordur
<Tugrul_> çipte yazıyordur yani
<lessent> aynen
<Tugrul_> fiziksel hasar durumunda yapabileceğin hiç bir şey yok
<lessent> mekanik arıza mıdır diyosunuz?
<lessent> hmm.. anladım..
<Tugrul_> tık tık sesi = kafa mafa yamulmuştur çarpıyordur falan
<Tugrul_> ses duyuyorsan evet mekanik arızadır
<lessent> anladım.. düşürmedim durduk yere oldu..
<Tugrul_> önceden beri vardır o ses aslında
<Tugrul_> şimdi iyice artmıştır
<Tugrul_> merhaba irfaN, nasılsın? uzun zamandır görüşemiyoruz.
<lessent> yoo bi anda oldu..
<lessent> :)
<lessent> neyse ben saklıyayım oyleyse o hard diski.. ilerde teknoloji gelişirse tamir imkanı olabikir sanırım..
<Tugrul_> işte önceden duymadığın için bir anda oldu diyorsun, ben de diyorum ki, önceden de vardır, ama sen duymuyorsundur. :)
<Tugrul_> şimdi de tamir olur
<lessent> olabilir..
<Tugrul_> 3-5bin doların varsa :)
<lessent> o yok :D
<Tugrul_> o zaman bekle biraz daha
<Tugrul_> hazır diskin de ölmüş
<Tugrul_> ssd al
<lessent> onlar da cok pahallı..
<Tugrul_> ne kadar pahalı
<lessent> şuan keseme göre pahallı hocam :)
<lessent> yani 1 terabaytlık almaya kalksan baya bi para yani :D
<Tugrul_> 1 tb lık ssd yok zaten de
<Tugrul_> diskin olmadığına göre arşivin de  yok demektir
<Tugrul_> artık herşey online olduğundan arşive de gerek yok
<Tugrul_> 128 gb ssd iyi gider
<Tugrul_> http://www.hepsiburada.com/liste/sandisk-ultra-plus-128gb-sata3-ssd-sdssdhp-128g-g26/productDetails.aspx?productId=bd303082&categoryId=60000010&navq=categoryid%3d60000010%26fh_view_size%3d12%26fh_sort_by%3d-order_stock_attribute_pl%252c-ranking_cocktail_bestseller%26fh_secondid%3dbd303082%26fh_lister_pos%3d0%26fh_location%3d%252f%252fcatalog01%252ftr_TR%252fcategories%253c%257bcatalog01_2147483646%257d%252fcategories%253c%257bcatalog01_2147483646_8%257
<Tugrul_> d%252fcategories%253c%257bcatalog01_2147483646_8_60000010%257d%26fh_eds%3d%25c3%259f%26fh_refview%3dlister
<Tugrul_> 290 tl
<Tugrul_> çok olmuş url :)
<lessent> :D
<lessent> aynen
<Tugrul_> 1 tb seagate disk 204 tl
<lessent> sata mı?
<lessent> :)
<Tugrul_> evet
<Tugrul_> 6gb
<Tugrul_> sata3 oluyor herhalde
<lessent> bana onlardan lazım :)
<lessent> ben arşivci adamım hocam..
<Tugrul_> valla keyfin bilü.. seneye tekrar ağlarsın bozuldu diye :D
<lessent> şu an hiç bişeyim kalmadı gerçi ama olsun :)
<lessent> Tugrul_, bu nasıl hocam? http://www.bimeks.com.tr/urun/126632/sandisk-128-gb-sata3-standart-ssd-disk-490mb-350mb.aspx
<lessent> diğerlerine göre 100 lira daha ucuz.. var mıdır bi numarası? :)
<Tugrul_> kampanya yapmışlar ya işte 20$ ucuz diyor da
<Tugrul_> marka önemli bunlarda bildiğim
<Tugrul_> sandisk de iyidir
<Tugrul_> çin malı değilse :D
<kserkses> s.a
<lessent> A.S
<lessent> anladım..
<lessent> kserkses, nasılsın?
<lessent> çin malıdır ama :) Tugrul_
<kserkses> lessent, eyvallah
<kserkses> ne yaptin
<Tugrul_> çin malı derken, saçma sapan bir diskin üstüne sandisk etiketini basıp satmaktan bahsediyorum
<lessent> bimeks güvenilir değil midir? hiç alışveriş apmadım cunku bimeksten
<lessent> kserkses, Tugrul_ ssd al diyor.. at çöpe o hard diski dedi.. :)
<Tugrul_> bilmiyorum lessent
<kserkses> Mesele o degil ki, mesele verileri kurtartmak ondan sonra istersen buharlastir :)
<lessent> verileri kurtaramazsın diyor fiziksel arıza die..
<lessent> tık tık ses geliyor cunku..
<lessent> düşürmedim ama bilgisayarı..
<lessent> hard diskin kendi öz verilerine de ulaşabiliyorum.. ser numarası vs gibi
<lessent> o kafada yazılımsal bir problem olmuş olabilir mi? yani hard disk kendi flash belleğindeki verileri kaybetmiş olabilir mi?
<Tugrul_> kafa dediğinin yazılımla ilgisi yoktur
<lessent> bildiğim kadarıyla bi bobin var o kafanın ucunda.. elektromanyetik mıknatıs gibi çalışıyor..
<Tugrul_> bilgisayar diske şu bölgedeki veriyi bana ver der, kafa oraya gider, okur, verir
<Tugrul_> okuyup veremiyorsa kabiliyetini kaybetmiş demektir
<Tugrul_> veri kurtarma laboratuvarları falan var onlara vereceksin, bir sürü de para göndereceksin, parayla temizlemek lazım o kafayı. o zaman kavuşursun verilerine
<kserkses> Benim hariciyide bazen taktigimda tik tik sesler geliyor, pc gormuyor, ama takip çikartiyorum
<kserkses> goruyor
<lessent> kafanın o veriye gitmesinisağlayan yazılımda bi çökme var mıdır demek istiyorum..
<lessent> ssd yi alıcam da verileri de kurtarsak hiç fena olmazdı :)
<lessent> kserkses, http://www.bimeks.com.tr/urun/126632/sandisk-128-gb-sata3-standart-ssd-disk-490mb-350mb.aspx bundan alayım diyorum.. ama piyasadakilerden 100 lira daha ucuz.. var mıdır bi numarası?
<Tugrul_> kserkses,
<Tugrul_> 10 dk sonra da bozulabilir o disk 2 yıl öyle de idare edebilir
<Tugrul_> tedbirli olmak lazım, kullanmamak lazım. tık sesi duyduğum diski atar yenisini alırım
<kserkses> lessent, o civarlarda satiliyor genelde bu
<lessent> Tugrul_ sen hangi diski kullanıyorsun su an?
<Tugrul_> ben normal disk kullanıyorum
<Tugrul_> ssd yok bende
<Tugrul_> ama en çok istediğim şey o şu anda bilgisayar için
<lessent> kserkses, piyasadakilerden 100 lira daha ucuz diye acaba bi katakullisi var mıdır die dedim :)
<kserkses> yok yok bimeks iyidir
<kserkses> olursa dikilirsin kapilarina :)
<lessent> anladım :)
<lessent> ben bi yemege kaçıyorum.. görüşmek üzere..
<kserkses> afiyet olsun
<kserkses> Tugrul_, asil çakma çin hardiskleri bunlar .) : http://www.egonomik.com/2012/06/cin-mali-cakma-harici-disk-v2-ultimate/
<Tugrul_> hehe
<kserkses> Ama ote yandan bakarsan iphone de çin mali
<kserkses> Adamlar ne istiyorsan onu veriyorlar
<Hakan> Slm beyler
<irfaN> Tugrul_, asl pls ?
<Tugrul_> 17m u
<kserkses> ubuntu-zurna kanalını da bir ara açmak lazım
<kserkses> ihtiyaç var
<irfaN> 19f, abla de Tugrul_ :P
<Tugrul_> tamam
<Tugrul_> yalarım abla
<Tugrul_> slşjkdlasşdalsj
<ElixirVitae> ._.
<Hakan> slm
<turgay> selam
<juggle> a.selam
#ubuntu-tr 2013-07-02
<kserkses> s.a
 * Kartagis juggles
<lessent> herkese iyi akşamlar..
<kserkses> hoş grldin
<lessent> h.b nasılsınız?
<kserkses> hoş geldin
<kserkses> nolsun
<Kartagis> selamlar
<Kartagis> kserkses: nolsun?
<kserkses> bişolsun
<lessent> :) keyifler nasıl kserkses, Kartagis, ?
<Kartagis> lessent: spordan geldim, kollarım tutmuyor
<kserkses> ben yaz ortasında üşütme becerisini sergiledim, yamuk yamuk ekrana bakıyorum :)
<Kartagis> bravo
<kserkses> sen ne yaptın lessent hdd tamam mı
<lessent> nerelisiniz?
<kserkses> aldın mı
<Kartagis> klimadan mı?
<lessent> hd olayı yarına kaldı bimeksten o dediğim hd yi alıcam..
<kserkses> kartagis : yok çamı açık bıraktım yatarken
<kserkses> şortla yattım
<kserkses> gece bir rüzgar kopmuş
<kserkses> öyle kalıp halinden çıktım yataktan :)
<lessent> memleket neresi kserkses? valla ben de aynı durumdayım izmirde.. :) fena hava vardı 2 gun once sabah yagmur falan yagdı..
<kserkses> izmirden geçen geldim ankaraya
<kserkses> izmir neydi bu sene öyle yahu
<kserkses> yaz bi türlü gelmek bilmedi
<lessent> aynen aynen..
<Kartagis> kserkses: izmir'de misin?
<kserkses> şu an ankaradayım
<Kartagis> ben bir ara iş görüşmesine geldim oraya
<Kartagis> izmir'e
<lessent> hala gelmiş değil bana göre.. 3 gün öncesine kadar 1 haftalık bi periyotta sıcak hissettirdi kendini sonra bişey yok..
<lessent> Sizin memleket neresi Kartagis?
<Kartagis> lessent: istanbul'dayım, samsun doğumluyum
<Kartagis> atalarım Tatar
<lessent> Şahane..
<lessent> Samsunda bulundum 3 -4 kez
<lessent> izmire cok benziyor..
<Kartagis> ben bir daha hiç gitmedim
<lessent> atakum tarafındaydım..
<lessent> mutlaka gidin..
<lessent> hayran kaldım ben..
<Kartagis> ben 56 evlerde doğmuşum
<lessent> iş olmadı mı sizin?
<lessent> kserkses, okul mu vardı izmirde?
<kserkses> Yok,ev vardı. Taşındık :)
<kserkses> Angaralıyız şimdi
<lessent> :)
<lessent> 21inde ben de gelicem ankaraya..
<kserkses> hayırdır
<Kartagis> kserkses: Ankara'da nerede?
<lessent> mühendislik tamamlama sınavı olacak..
<kserkses> Etlık
<kserkses> Etlik
<Kartagis> ben DTCF'de okudum
<kserkses> Hadi ya
<Kartagis> ama bitiremedim
<kserkses> :)
<kserkses> niye
<Kartagis> ailevi nedenler
<kserkses> keşki bitireydin
<kserkses> yeri çok güzel de mi
<lessent> kserkses, geçen gün denediklerimizin dışında başka program var mı bildigin?
<lessent> hdd için..
<kserkses> epey var
<kserkses> da sen havlu attın sanırım :)
<Kartagis> kserkses: evet ya çok güzel
<Kartagis> aslında ben sermemiş olsaydım bitirirdim
<Kartagis> 1992'de girmiştim
<lessent> Kartagis, senin de bilgin vardır belki.. hdd çalışmıyor.. ilk açılışta ytık tık ses geliyor belli bi süre sonra susuyor. sustuktan 2 sn sonra siyah reboot ekranı geliyor
<Kartagis> uykuya geçiyor olabilir mi?
<lessent> havlu atmak denmez aslında :) ssd almam için bahane oldu..
<Kartagis> tık tık ses kafa gitmesine işaret
<lessent> şu an live lubuntu çalıştırıyorum
<Kartagis> bende de olmuştu
<lessent> disk unityden bakınca diski görebiliyorum
<lessent> seri numarası falan herşey yazıyor.. ancak bilinmeyen disk diyor ve 0kb olarak gösteriyor hafızasını
<kserkses> lessent, lubuntu live ı bırakın; şuradan kalli linux'u indirin (back track'ın yeni ismi) : http://www.kali.org/downloads/
<kserkses> Bunda epey yazılım yüklü gelecektir
<kserkses> Ubuntu tabanlı zaten
<kserkses> yabancılık çekmeyeceksiniz
<kserkses> dvd olarak indirmenizde yarar var
<lessent> yarın deniyeyim oyleyse.. su an bos dvd yok cunku.. flashlar da cok yavas calısıyor
<kserkses> evet
<Kartagis> iyi geceler
<Kartagis> ha
<Kartagis> şuna yardım edebilecek olan var mıdır?
<Kartagis> why do I keep getting "Couldn't upload file, check your internet connection" when I drag and drop image files to "Drop to share" on 13.04?
<lessent> vpn kullanıyor musunuz?
<lessent> Kartagis,
<Kartagis> hayır
<Kartagis> neyse ben kaçtım
<Kartagis> iyi geceler
<lessent> iyi geceler Kartagis,
<lessent> kserkses, kali'yle hdd yi çözer miyiz? :)
<kserkses> bakacagız
<kserkses> :)
<kserkses> sen zara vermede
<kserkses> zarar
<lessent> indirmeye başladım 17 dk kaldı
<kserkses> dvd mi
<lessent> evet 2.2 gb
<kserkses> netin baya baya hızlıymış yahu
<lessent> 25mb
<kserkses> :)
<lessent> :)
<lessent> 1.45mb ile iniyor su an
<lessent> yakınlarda internet kafe olsa gidicem :) bu saatte acık kırtasiye yoktur..
<lessent> flasha yüklerim artık.. :)
<lessent> rasp da var bende.. :) hdd çalıştırırsam sonra raspda da denerim kaliyi..
<kserkses> rasbi mi
<lessent> evet
<kserkses> ona rasbian kur
<lessent> raspbian kurulu onda
<kserkses> memnun muusn
<lessent> raspbiandan mı?
<kserkses> evet
<lessent> raspiden mi?
<kserkses> rasbi den daha doğrusu
<lessent> raspbiandan memnun deilim..
<lessent> raspbi yüzyılın icadı bence :)
<kserkses> plazmaya bağlayıp xmbc çalıştırabiliyor musun ve performans ne
<lessent> en azından linuxa ya da programla donanım kontrol etmeye yeni balşlayanlar için harika bi aley
<lessent> xmbc denemedim.
<lessent> web server kurup android uygulamasıyla lamba falan yaktım :)
<kserkses> yok yahu
<kserkses> xmbc olayına gir bir bak
<lessent> vaktim yok bu aralar.. hele şu hdd olayı resmen mahvetti beni..
<kserkses> bu arada arch da raspi imajı çıkarmış
<lessent> 3 eksenli ivme sensörü ve gyro da denedim..
<kserkses> http://downloads.raspberrypi.org/download.php?file=/images/archlinuxarm/archlinux-hf-2013-05-14/archlinux-hf-2013-05-14.img.zip
<lessent> çok yavaş çalışıyorlar ama..
<kserkses> fırefox os da kurmuşlar
<lessent> en iyisi su an için raspbian
<kserkses> androidin son sürümünü mukkemmel derece çalıştırmışlar ama bzı lisanssal durumlar nedeniyle yayınlanmıyor
<lessent> hadi ya..
<lessent> onu bilmiyorum
<lessent> ubuntu-touch ı denedim ama olmadı :)
<lessent> sonra ugrasmadım..
<lessent> arm destegi var cunku ubuntu-touchta
<kserkses> ubuntu mu
<kserkses> ilahi
<lessent> evet :)
<kserkses> pc de bile akmıyor :)
<lessent> aktıgı kadar :)
<kserkses> xmbc nin raspi sürümü : http://www.raspbmc.com/
<lessent> garantisi biter bitmez tele denicem ubuntu-touchı
<kserkses> tel ne
<lessent> xperia s
<lessent> bi kaç özelliği daha tam açık deil.. sürümü her gün takip ediyorum :)
<lessent> androidi begenemedim bi türlü..
<kserkses> ben eğip büküp istediğim kıvama getiriyorum
<kserkses> tizen ve firefox os u bekliyorum
<kserkses> tizen in sdk sı filan baya baya hoş
<kserkses> androidden daha iyi
<kserkses> ama henüz ortada ürün yok
<kserkses> :)
<lessent> doğrudur..
<lessent> :)
<lessent> bu arada ramda yer kalmadı
<lessent> indiremedim
<lessent> :/
<kserkses> :)
<kserkses> makinan ne
<lessent> asus
<lessent> 4gb ram var
<lessent> lubuntudan devam edelim biz en iyisi :)
<kserkses> :)
<lessent> ((     Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: In part_create_partition_table: device_file=/dev/sda, scheme=0
<lessent> ped_device_get() failed   )) diyor biçimlendir diyince
<kserkses> şimdi sen diskini mi istiyorsun verilerini mi, eğerk ikiside dersen,önceliğin hangisi ? :)
<lessent> diski istiyorum :)
<kserkses> ha verileri değil
<lessent> verileri de istiyorum.. disk gelirse verileri kurtarırım
<lessent> :)
<kserkses> ben veri istiyorsun sanmıştım
<lessent> veriyi kurtarabilmem için önce diski getirmem lazım
<kserkses> diski tanıtmak ayrı
<lessent> önce diski getirelim bence..
<lessent> zaten disk gelmeden veriyi getiremeyiz sanırım..
<kserkses> Çıktıları şuraya at ki kanaldan kovmasınlar:) http://paste.kde.org/
<kserkses> sudo fdisk -l
<lessent> ok :)
<lessent> çıktı vermedi
<kserkses> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<lessent> çıktı vermedi
<kserkses> küçük L olarak yazıyorsun demi
<lessent> evet
<kserkses> fdisk -v
<lessent> komut bulunamadı
<lessent> fdisk (util-linux 2.20.1)
<ElixirVitae> Selma #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selma ElixirVitae!
<ElixirVitae> :3
<ElixirVitae> Selin #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selin ElixirVitae!
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
#ubuntu-tr 2013-07-03
<lessent> merhaba ogny, nasılsın??
<kserkses> s.a
<lessent> a.s
<juggle> selam
<kserkses> a.s
#ubuntu-tr 2013-07-04
<locodir-user> selam
<locodir-user> yaşayan var mı?
<locodir-user> :)
<kserkses> s.a
<Kartagis> mkv ile ugrasan var mi?
<zett> merhaba arkadaslar
 * zett mrb
<zett> bi sıkıntı var müsait olan varmı?
<lessent> herkese merhabalar.. :)
<lessent> nasılsın kserkses, ?
<lessent> herkese iyi geceler..
<lessent> nasılsınız kserkses, ?
#ubuntu-tr 2013-07-05
<emuhit> merhaba
<emuhit> bir sorum var, videolar ffmpeg ile srt dosyasındaki saniyelere göre bölüp youtube gönderen birşeyler kodladım. aynı zamanda ekran ekran mysql kaydediyorum.
<emuhit> youtube gönderim aşamasında 10 videoda bir falan hata veriyor, işlemi tekrarlayınca bir problem yok.
<emuhit> sebebini anlamadım ama, akışı yarım dakikada bir 10 sn falan dinlendirsem, çok mu amelece olur, nasıl yapılır :D
<genc> slm
<emuhit> selam #genc
<genc> as
<emuhit> #genc hangi programlama dilleri biliyorsun
<genc> hicbir dilbilmiyorum
<genc> kullanıcıyım sadece birde hatabildiriyorum okadar
<emuhit> başka dağıtımları deniyor musun, yaş kaç?
<genc> 34
<genc> evet
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<lessent> herkese iyi geceler...
<kserkses> lessent, a.s
<kserkses> hoşgeldin
<lessent> hosbuldum kserkses, :)
<lessent> nasılsınız?
<kserkses> Her zamanki gibi
<kserkses> :)
<lessent> keyifler şahane oyleyse..
<lessent> :)
<kserkses> Yok yahu
<lessent> mint mate 64 denedim cpu %80lerdeydi.. kaldırdım ben de..
<kserkses> ben sana mint kde dene dedim
<lessent> cinnamon da o sekilde olmustu..
<kserkses> mate demedim :)
<lessent> kde live olarak denedim..
<lessent> kurmadım..
<kserkses> minti mi
<lessent> hosuma gitti.. evet mint 14 kde 64
<kserkses> 15 i eli kulainda
<kserkses> çikmasi an meselesi
<lessent> widget programlama ogrenmek bayagı zevkli olur kde icin..
<kserkses> mint kde 15 rc çikti bu arada
<lessent> oyle mi?
<lessent> bakayım..
<kserkses> valla end-user distrolarda kde yi hali hazirda en iyi mint ekibi uyarlamiş bana gore
<kserkses> lessent, http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=2378
<lessent> stable cıksın da mint benim donanımda duzgun calısmıyor..
#ubuntu-tr 2013-07-06
<emuhit> merhaba; python da döngüyü bir süre nasıl bekletebilirim ?
<kserkses> s.a
<ogny> a.s kserkses
<lessent> mrb ogny ,nasılsın?
<ogny> iyi hocam sen nasilsin
<ogny> lessent: ^^
<lessent> iyiyi ben de saolsın.. nerelerdesin sen yahu!! :) ne zamandır görüşemiyoruz..
<ogny> hehe
<ogny> ofisteyim ya
<ogny> is guc iste
<lessent> gelip gidiyorsun ama mesulsün sanırım.. görmüeden cıkıyorsun..
<ogny> senden naber
<ogny> pek bi sessizim eve
<ogny> tt
<ogny> sen naptin
<ogny> lisans odevi mi
<lessent> iyidir benden de nolsun.. aynı kosturmaca..
<ogny> bir sey vardi
<lessent> verdim onu..
<ogny> he
<ogny> nasil netice
<lessent> bilmiyorum ki :)
<ogny> hmm
<lessent> soylemiyor hocalar..
<ogny> sence nasil peki?
<lessent> bence efsane oldu :)
<ogny> d:
<ogny> o zaman gecersin diyebiliriz herhalde
<lessent> ogny, benim işim cıktı gelicem 1 saate kaybolma bi yere :)
<ogny> haha
<ogny> bagariz aga
<ogny> emrin olur
<ogny> d:
<ogny> gule gule
<akar1m_> herkese selam
<akar1m_> epeydir kanala uğrayamıyorum
<akar1m_> nasılsınız ?
<kserkses> akar1m_, hoşgeldin
<kserkses> icguveysiden halliceyiz :)
<kserkses> sen nasilsin ?
<etsw> sadece nasilsiniz demeye geldi herhal
<lessent> :)
<kserkses> etsw, :) aynen
<emuhit> mysql bilen var mı?
<akar1m_> kserkses:
<akar1m_> hoşbulduk bende iyiyim :P
<akar1m_> beyler acil bir konu hakkında yardımlarınız gerekli
<akar1m_> makinede 3 tane os var. bugün temiz kurulum yaptım
<akar1m_> ubuntu 13.04, mint 14 kde ve backtrack5
<akar1m_> sadece ubuntu kuruluyken grub menüsü derli topluydu
<akar1m_> mint kurunca gene anlaşılırdı fazla karışmadı ama bt5 kurdukdan sonra işin içinden çıkamadım
<akar1m_> grub customizer kuruyorum şimdi onunla ayarlayacağım değil mi ?
<kserkses> aha yıne çıktı :)
<etsw> tuh mysql sormus biri
#ubuntu-tr 2013-07-07
<kserkses> s.a
<lessent> herkese selamlar...
<etsw> selam
<etsw> hyper-v den anlayan var mi ?
<etsw> virtualbox 64bit ubuntu server desteklemiyor :/
<etsw> http://i.stack.imgur.com/zGt2l.png
#ubuntu-tr 2014-07-02
<turgay> http://www.hurriyet.com.tr/teknoloji/26725599.asp
<Kartagis> linux sağlayıcısı ne demek ya? ahahaha
#ubuntu-tr 2014-07-03
<superware> hello, can someone please help me translate something to Turkish?
<superware> anyone?
<Blaguvest> ?
<superware> Blaguvest: hi, do you speak Thai?
<superware> sorry, Turkish :)
<Blaguvest> no
<superware> ok, thanks anyway
<Blaguvest> :)
<superware> English only? :)
<Blaguvest> ok
<Blaguvest> what do you want
<superware> I want to translate www.resizenow.com to Turkish, it's about 20 words/phrases
<Blaguvest> Select pictures -> Resim Seç | Start over -> Yeniden başlat | Toggle selection -> Seçimi değiştir
<Blaguvest> superware: !
<superware> someone else is helping me out, but I don't know if he's translation is good :|
<superware> Blaguvest: I'll show you his translation in a minute! thanks
<Blaguvest> ok
<Blaguvest> superware: i'm speaking Russian, Bulgarian, Danish, Swedish, Turkish,
<superware> yeah right, really?
<Blaguvest> :)
<superware> you also speak Ubuntu I guess :)
<superware> Ubuntish
<Blaguvest> all Linux:)
<Blaguvest> show that you translated?
<superware> a min
<superware> can I please /msg you?
<superware> Blaguvest?
<Blaguvest> I see grammatical errors
<superware> please see the full list: http://pastebin.com/8FMj5RsT
<Blaguvest> ok
<superware> Blaguvest: hi
<Blaguvest> Kartagis:
#ubuntu-tr 2014-07-05
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
#ubuntu-tr 2015-06-29
<droidzade> arkadaslar musaitseniz bi soru sormam lazim, gdm ile ilgili
<droidzade> gdm login olmuyor
<droidzade> user seciyorum pw giriyorum enterlayinca user secme sayfasini aciyor tekrar
<droidzade> sistem arch kernel 4
<droidzade> masaustu de gnome 3 ayrica gnome extras paketi de kurulu, aurdan birsey kurmadim herseyi official repolardan kurdum
<talha> Selamunaleykum
<Kartagis> merhaba
<talha> merhaba
<tt-23-00> Selam
<talha> sa
<tt-23-00> exit
#ubuntu-tr 2015-06-30
<fnoyanisi> selam la linuxcular
<fnoyanisi> free software advocates
<fnoyanisi> selam thiras
<fnoyanisi> chat odasi degil kutuphane sanki
<fnoyanisi> kimse konusmuyo yahu
<Kartagis> sessiz konus, herkes uyuyor
<fnoyanisi> bugun RMS'in bikac yazsini okudum, adam da tam politikaci olacak hitap yetenegi var
#ubuntu-tr 2015-07-01
<arminnstyle> squidguard kullanan varmi?
<rlxFF> merhaba millet
<recep> Selamunaleykum
<recep> Beyler bayanlar acil yardım lazım
<recep> yardım edecek kimse yok mu?
<recep> Arkadaşlar yardım edecek kimse yok mu?ü
<recep> Yok mu yardım edecek kimse
<recep> mozilla firefox güncelleme nasıl yapılacak yardımcı olurmusunuz 64xbit linux mint yüklüdim
<recep> yükledim
#ubuntu-tr 2015-07-02
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> # cd /
<fnoyanisi> # rm -rf .
<fnoyanisi> yine millet uyuyo
<Kartagis> hayir ben uyanigim
<fnoyanisi> bi sen varsin zaten
<fnoyanisi> baska yaza ngormedim
<fnoyanisi> bot mudur nedir hepsi
<Kartagis> sadece ubuntulog bot
<fnoyanisi> bir de f0und sanirim
<fnoyanisi> f0und selam
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: "selam" is not a valid command.
<fnoyanisi> f0und naber
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: "naber" is not a valid command.
<fnoyanisi> f0und hooooo
<f0und> fnoyanisi: You've given me 5 invalid commands within the last minute; I'm now ignoring you for 10 minutes.
<Kartagis> ha evet f0und da bot
<fnoyanisi> sen ben, baska kimse kalmadi
<fnoyanisi> chat odasi, iki muhabbete geldik. cay var mi cay?
<Kartagis> cay yok ama az icilmis kahve var, ister misin?
<fnoyanisi> biz iftari yaptik, alim bari
<fnoyanisi> kendime gelim
<fnoyanisi> nescafe?
<Kartagis> evet
<Kartagis> nescafe classic
<fnoyanisi> sade severim
<Kartagis> 3 seker
<fnoyanisi> sekeersiz ve sutsuz
<Kartagis> sutsuz
<fnoyanisi> hadi 3 seker de ekstrasi olsun
<fnoyanisi> alalim bari
<fnoyanisi> freebsd de youtube a girince dogrudan html5 sayfasi cikiyo
<fnoyanisi> flash cikmiyo
<fnoyanisi> su html5 te tam otursa, en azinda flash
<fnoyanisi> flash'in kullanimi azalir, adobe'a da kapak olsun
<Kartagis> adobe zaten flash geliştirmesini durdurdu
<fnoyanisi> calisinca cpu nun yarisini yiyo
<fnoyanisi> nasi biseyse...
<fnoyanisi> dustuk arada
<fnoyanisi> kimse konusmuyo
<fnoyanisi> ben de yatam bari
<yavuzkilic> slm
<Kartagis> merhaba
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<hwpplayer1> nasılsınız
<hwpplayer1> şimdi gördüm
<hwpplayer1> sesli uyarı gelseydi de duyamazdım çünkü libre.fm dinliyorum :)
<hwpplayer1> havamdan geçilmiyor yani
<hwpplayer1> Oruç açan var mı aramızda yani doğu illerinde olan
<hwpplayer1> iyi geceler
<hwpplayer1> görüşmek üzere
#ubuntu-tr 2015-07-04
<AnarchistClown> merhaba dostlar
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba
<hwpplayer1> Nasılsınız arkadaşlar ramazan nasıl gidiyor
<hwpplayer1> bilgisayar dünyanız nasıl gidiyor
<hwpplayer1> 21 kişi olmuşuz
<hwpplayer1> aslında 1000 kişi olmalı
<hwpplayer1> irc sevmiyor galiba yeni nesil
<hwpplayer1> ben eskiden kullanırdım irc mirc vs
<Kartagis> hwpplayer1: biz Türkler sevmiyoruz
<hwpplayer1> hayırlısı
<hwpplayer1> nasıl gidiyor
<Kartagis> işimiz gücümüz sohbet bilmemne
<hwpplayer1> Linux'un yapısının değişmesi lazımmış
<hwpplayer1> komut satırı çok kullanılıyormuş
<Kartagis> bir şeyler öğrenmek mi, Tanrı korusun!
<hwpplayer1> son kullanıcıya gelmezmiş
<Kartagis> kim diyor onu?
<hwpplayer1> link vereyim
<hwpplayer1> http://www.donanimhaber.com/isletim-sistemleri/haberleri/Pardus-Anka-takiminin-gelistirdigi-Pisi-Linux-12-hazir.htm
<hwpplayer1> ben Microsoftta çalışıyorum
<hwpplayer1> komut uyguluyoruz çözümlerde
<Kartagis> ehe ben demiştim kesin bir Türk demiştir diye
<hwpplayer1> netsh , flush dns
<hwpplayer1> super administrator için bir komut var
<hwpplayer1> yani bolca komut var
<hwpplayer1> arkadaş MS-DOS zamanına denk gelmemiş
<hwpplayer1> ben gayet komut yazardım küçük yaşta olmama rağmen
<Kartagis> Kimse kendini kandirmasin linux yapi olarak degismedikce hic bisi olmaz. Ucbirim ekranina kod yazmak zevkli olabilir ama insanlar sadece kullanmak istiyorlar. Son kullaniciya yonelik degil. Herkesi kendiniz gibi gormeyin. Dahasi ayni sisteme ubuntu ve w8 kuruyirum hicte linux hizli olmuyor
<Kartagis> hehe
<Kartagis> insanlar ms'te de yığın betikleri yazıyorlar
<hwpplayer1> ben de yorum yazdım da onay gelirse artık
<Kartagis> birisi hem geliştirici hem de son kullanıcı olamaz mı?
<Kartagis> saçmalığın daniskası
<hwpplayer1> Ben öyleyim
<Kartagis> ben de
<hwpplayer1> yani her programı ben mi yazacağım
<hwpplayer1> bir an düşünmedim değil :)
<Kartagis> Drupal için modül geliştiriyorum, ama son kullanıcıyım
<hwpplayer1> Microsoft da son kullanıcı
<Kartagis> neyi düşünmedin değil?
<hwpplayer1> Photoshop ile logolarını yaparken MS de son kullanıcı oluyor
<hwpplayer1> her yazılımı ben yazayım diye düşünmedim değil dedim :=) espri olsun diye
<hwpplayer1> neyse Linux Mint , Ubuntu , Debian dünyasındayım
<hwpplayer1> diğer dünyaları da takip ediyorum
<Kartagis> çok güzel
<Kartagis> Aranel geldi sonra konuşuruz o işi
<Kartagis> ooo naber Aranel?
<hwpplayer1> filme daldım
<hwpplayer1> Aranel arkadaş da yazmadı
<hwpplayer1> neyse güzel filmdi Hadi inşallah
<Kartagis> ben de gidip kitap okuyayım
<Kartagis> iyi geceler
<hwpplayer1> sağol iyi okumalar iyi gecler
#ubuntu-tr 2016-07-04
<braven> asdasdsada
<rypervenche> Çok hızlı
#ubuntu-tr 2017-07-03
<darthvader> merhaba
<darthvader> ubuntuda klavye duzenlemek için bir araç yokmu
#ubuntu-tr 2017-07-09
<sarp> Bura biraz sessiz mi sanki
#ubuntu-tr 2018-07-03
<linuxcu> herkese selam
#ubuntu-tr 2018-07-05
<Manjaro> s.a
